# Trapping in VA (or anywhere)



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Anybody doing any fox trapp'n this year? If your live trapp'n, any good tips you mind sharing? Have you been selling for hound trials or to fur buyers? Any other trapping talk is welcome too.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

my dad used to trap muskrats, opossums, racoons, foxes...whatever the fur people wanted...then i guess he just grew out of it...he only did it a little when i was young to show me the ropes...theres not much of a market around this area...a pelt for me comes from an animal taken with a .22...i'd love to use his old trappin stuff though if i had a place to do it...


----------

